# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Rảnh rỗi

## culitruong

Hết tết lại rãnh, lại chế tào lao chơi:



Tổng thiệt hại khoảng 400k, làm mất 2 buổi.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Vân Du

Motor bao nhiêu Kw vậy ạ? 400K đã bao gồm motor chưa anh?

----------


## culitruong

motor bơm nước khoảng 1/2 hp , tua 2400v. 

 Mua motor hết 250k. Lặt vặt khoảng 100k

----------

Gamo

----------


## Vân Du

Vậy mà chụp gần nhìn hãi quá, e tưởng con motor lên tới vài KW.

----------


## culitruong

Tại bác không để ý, cái đế là cái lưỡi cưa cây 1 tấc.  :Smile: .

Tua cao 1/2 là ổn rồi. Con máy mày xa xa mới mua củng chỉ 1/2hp, dư lực luôn.

----------


## Nam CNC

chế cái này mài cái gì vậy anh CULI ? nếu mài phẳng thì anh chế thêm cái đế phía dưới miếng giấy nhám nữa là giống cái máy mài bên em liền... Chắc mài cựa hả anh ? hehehe

----------


## culitruong

> chế cái này mài cái gì vậy anh CULI ? nếu mài phẳng thì anh chế thêm cái đế phía dưới miếng giấy nhám nữa là giống cái máy mài bên em liền... Chắc mài cựa hả anh ? hehehe


Không thích hợp lắm, nhưng lở bị bắt bài rồi thì khai luôn ka ka

----------


## Nam CNC

dạo này cựa làm chuyên nghiệp quá ... sao hổi nhỏ em đi xem đá gà, cái chổ khung gá cựa vào chân nó hơi cong thì khi quấn cựa nó dễ hơn và chặt hơn , không biết bây giờ anh em có chơi công nghệ mới không nữa hehe. Cựa này mà đâm vào phao câu thì con gà chạy liền hé hé.

----------


## Tuấn

He he bác culitruong đây roài  :Smile:  em ấn tượng với xiêu phẩm máy cưa của bac từ bên thegioicnc dưng mà tìm chả thấy bác đâu nữa. Hóa ra là bác ở bên này  :Smile: 

Để em khoe con máy đểu đọ hàng với cái máy mài của bác nha :

Nhìn xa nè, tèn tén ten  :Smile: 



Nhìn gần còn kiếp hơn, thủy lực song mã ... chạy bằng cơm nhá, cảm ứng lực cực nhạy bằng ... tay :





Cái của này em dùng để miết lên vai mấy cái thân bồn 4 ly dư lày :





hay vỏ bảo ôn mỏng... dư lày :





He he he chạy bền phết các bác ạ, chắc cũng hơn chục năm roài, trên dưới 30 phút là xong 1 cái. 

Em chế cái này chả theo mẫu máy nào cả, ngày trước thấy đi thuê vừa đắt lại vừa lâu, em ra ngoài hàng đồng xem người ta gò rồi ... ăn cắp công nghệ, về nghich thử  :Smile: 

Em nó sắp đến tuổi về hưu roài, hôm nào rảnh em lại chế tiếp hậu duệ của nó, mới được dư lày :

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CKD, culitruong, diy1102, hoangkhoiart, huyquynhbk, im_atntc, Nam CNC, nhatson, writewin

----------


## Tuấn

He he em tiếp cái mục máy chế G9 này nhá  :Smile: 

Tèn tén ten .... nhìn từ xa :



Phần cơ khí cực kỳ chiên nghiệp, độn gỗ vào cho nó pờ rồ :



Vẫn động cơ thủy lực chạy bằng cơm:



Điều khiển tự động bằng cảm ứng quang cơ nhá, thanks bác Ngọc Anh tư vứn em vụ này he he :



Tủ điện tiêu chuẩn G9:



Sản phẩm của em nó, mới được dư lày, chưa ổn các bác ạ, còn phải cải tiến chán ợ :

----------

diy1102, hoangkhoiart, solero, writewin

----------


## culitruong

Dạ! đệ tử kính chào sư thúc tổ.

----------


## diy1102

> He he em tiếp cái mục máy chế G9 này nhá 
> 
> Tèn tén ten .... nhìn từ xa :
> 
> 
> 
> Phần cơ khí cực kỳ chiên nghiệp, độn gỗ vào cho nó pờ rồ :
> 
> 
> ...


Em đc mục sở thị roài. Nhận sư pụ nhưng bác Tuấn k đồng ý. Có khi theo bác culitruong nhận sư thúc tổ mới đc.

----------


## Tuấn

> Dạ! đệ tử kính chào sư thúc tổ.


Em chào sư huynh Culitruong, em chào sư huynh DIY1102, tiểu đệ mới nhập môn, mong được các sư huynh chỉ dạy. À mà sư huynh DIY1102 trưa nay bia bọt không rủ đệ là xấu chơi đấy nhá. Cuối tuần này lại bia đê sư huynh ui  :Smile: 

Bác Culitruong, em chế cái này là do mấy cha làm bên Huyndai bẩu em chỏm elip cho xe bồn chỉ có nhập khẩu chớ VN không thể làm được, ờ thì không làm được em làm cho vui he he  :Smile:

----------

diy1102

----------


## imechavn

> He he em tiếp cái mục máy chế G9 này nhá 
> 
> Tèn tén ten .... nhìn từ xa :
> 
> 
> 
> Phần cơ khí cực kỳ chiên nghiệp, độn gỗ vào cho nó pờ rồ :
> 
> 
> ...


Bó tay ông anh, thật đáng thương cho bộ tóc của anh!

----------


## Tuấn

Cái dự ớn làm con máy miết của em ớn đến tận cổ mất roài. Chả có thới gian để nghịch em nó tiếp. Hôm nay tranh thủ gép lại mới được một cục dư lày các bác ạ.




Cái của này em nghịch vì nó có nhiều ưu điểm so với các máy của Ý hiện đang phổ biến ở VN. Nó nhẹ chưa bằng 1/2 máy của Ý, chế độ miết tôn mỏng tốt hơn, cái này hy vọng sẽ miết được từ 2 ly trở lên, loại kia chỉ từ 3 ly trở lên thôi ạ. Ngoài ra nó còn thêm mấy thứ linh tinh như làm được nhiều đồ oái oăm, miết nhiều gân, đường kính lớn hơn và vận hành dễ hơn so với loại kia ợ.

Con của italia thường thấy nó là con này ợ :




Cái máy đểu em nghịch nó là con này :





Các máy em nghịch có chung một điểm là đầu voi đuôi chuột, điều kiện máy gia công không có nên em làm theo những thứ em có thể mua và chế được ợ. Ví dụ tất cả các lỗ to bắt trục đều được khoan bằng máy nhỏ gắn luôn lên phôi, dùng mũi khoét rồi doa lại bằng tay ợ.

----------

ít nói, biết tuốt, nhatson, tcm

----------


## marl

Em muốn hỏi bác chủ thớt một câu là.
Nếu khi vê cái hình bán cầu ấy vì một nguyên nhân nào đó mà nó ko dc tròn như mong muốn thì có
sửa dc ko hay là cân inox vụn.

----------


## Tuấn

> Em muốn hỏi bác chủ thớt một câu là.
> Nếu khi vê cái hình bán cầu ấy vì một nguyên nhân nào đó mà nó ko dc tròn như mong muốn thì có
> sửa dc ko hay là cân inox vụn.


Ơn giời bác Marl đây rồi  :Smile: 

Em cân inox vụn bác ơi. Mà inox vụn được giá lắm bác nhá, bia bọt thoải mái he he  :Smile: 
Bên em mỗi năm cũng cân đôi chục tấn inox vụn, cái chỏm kia có vài tạ, chả ăn thua bác ạ.

Tiện thể em cũng trình bày luôn lý do làm sao mà em lại cứ thích đi dóng máy chứ không mua. Tất cả chỉ tại bọn em ứ có xiền bác ạ.

Ví dụ cái máy kia, nếu em mua loại có sẵn, con nhẹ nhất của italy đủ dùng cũng tầm 24 tấn. Tính cân ra là chết em rồi. Con máy em làm kiểu khác, chỉ tầm 4,5 tấn, sắt phế liệu em mua rẻ bèo. So với 1 con máy cũ tầm 5 tỷ là một chênh lệch khá lớn.

Cái thứ 2 là em cay cú tại sao các máy cũ mua về VN phần lớn không phục hổi được, đắp chiếu cả lượt.

Lý do là các thợ nhà mình không tìm hiểu nguyên lý cái máy nên ứ chữa được. Em mất 6 tháng hay 1 năm tìm cho ra nguyên lý và các tiểu xảo cho một con máy cũng là đáng công bác ạ. 

Một phần nữa em muốn chia sẻ các trò linh tinh vớ vỉn của em vì một thực tế là máy cái ở VN quá đắt. Vay tiền ngân hàng mà mua thì trả nợ ốm luôn.

Em ví dụ cty Krones ( https://www.krones.com/en/products/p...countryCode=uk)

Một cty to đoành đến mức em chả biết nó là của nước nào nữa. Nó chế một con máy hàn đểu, đem đi khoe nhặng xị như thế này:


Máy nguyên lý này ở VN mới chỉ có 2-3 con thôi ạ. Cái con bên trái ấy, con bên phải là máy hàn cần cột, đơn giản hơn nhiều. Em hỏi mua thì thằng cu bán hàng láo toét hỏi em : có kinh phí chưa ? Máy này chỉ tây mới có thôi.

Tây hả ?, tây vớ tây vỉn, em ghét nhất mấy cha dựa hơi dựa hám mấy thằng tây, em làm luôn phát cho nó nóng sốt:



Con máy đểu em dóng mất 6 tháng đắp chiếu mới tìm ra cách cho nó chạy ngon lành, nhưng mà so với máy đi mua loại tầm phảo chỉ bằng 1% giá tiền thôi bác ạ. 

Bảo em cay cú cũng đúng, em làm cho bõ ghét. Nhưng mà cái được không ngờ là nhờ cái trò mèo này mà em biết cách làm con máy sang năm em định dóng. Em nó đây ạ:




Đây là diễn đàn máy CNC, các trò mèo em nghịch thật ra đưa lên là không đúng chỗ. Nhưng mà em khoái nhất cái câu bác Nam CNC nói : Em làm được thì các bác cũng làm được. Em chỉ là thằng thợ thủ công vớ vỉn, đấu cái mô tơ sì tép không xong, không học nổi khóa tại chức chế tạo máy đh bách khoa thì các bác đã học qua chả có lý gì không làm được cả. Cái bóng mấy thằng tây nó đè quá nặng lên tâm lý dân kỹ thuật nhà mình. Không phải cái gì nó làm được mình cũng làm được, lách luật một tí, ngâm cứu một tẹo, mạnh dạn một chút nữa là xong thui ợ.

----------

CBNN, Gamo

----------


## marl

> Ơn giời bác Marl đây rồi 
> 
> Em cân inox vụn bác ơi. Mà inox vụn được giá lắm bác nhá, bia bọt thoải mái he he 
> Bên em mỗi năm cũng cân đôi chục tấn inox vụn, cái chỏm kia có vài tạ, chả ăn thua bác ạ.
> 
> Tiện thể em cũng trình bày luôn lý do làm sao mà em lại cứ thích đi dóng máy chứ không mua. Tất cả chỉ tại bọn em ứ có xiền bác ạ.
> 
> Ví dụ cái máy kia, nếu em mua loại có sẵn, con nhẹ nhất của italy đủ dùng cũng tầm 24 tấn. Tính cân ra là chết em rồi. Con máy em làm kiểu khác, chỉ tầm 4,5 tấn, sắt phế liệu em mua rẻ bèo. So với 1 con máy cũ tầm 5 tỷ là một chênh lệch khá lớn.
> 
> ...


Bác cứ nói thế giấy vụn còn là tiền huống hồ inox vụn. Bỏ đi vài tạ thì em thấy cũng phí. Thế chổ bác tỉ lệ lỗi là bao nhiêu phần trăm (tính theo số lượng chỏm cầu không tính theo kg)?

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác cứ nói thế giấy vụn còn là tiền huống hồ inox vụn. Bỏ đi vài tạ thì em thấy cũng phí. Thế chổ bác tỉ lệ lỗi là bao nhiêu phần trăm (tính theo số lượng chỏm cầu không tính theo kg)?


Chắc khoảng 2-3 cái gì đấy từ trước tới giờ, một em miết hình elip em vẫn đang bỏ đấy chưa ngâm kíu tiếp :P

----------


## CKD

@Tuấn
Lo gì bác.. diễn đàn ta như nhiều lần bác CNC PRO có bảo.. định hướng là khích thích & quãng bá nền công nghệ nước nhà. Nên rất là đề cao mấy vụ chế cháo có ích cho nền khoa học kỹ thuật, sản xuất công nghiệp. Em nghĩ.. những đột phá của bác trong chế tạo dần dần diễn đàn sẽ sinh thêm những chuyên mục phù hợp thôi ấy mà.
Em thì trình còi.. hiểu biết hạn hẹp nhưng em biết muốn đầu tư mà mua máy móc trang thiết bị công nghệ nước ngoài thì thật thật đắt. Dù nó là cái thứ mà tụi nó đã làm cả trăm năm rồi, giờ bán vẫn đắt. Đúng là máy nó tốt thật, dùng vài chục năm không xi nhê, nhưng sản xuất trong nước không cần tuổi thọ thiết bị đến mức ấy.
Em thì còn rất nhiều hoài bảo và còn rất nhiều thứ muốn làm, muốn cống & hiến  :Wink: .. Hy vọng có nhiều cơ hội được hợp tác & học hỏi ở bác.

----------

ppgas, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Cụ CKD lại cho em đi tàu bay roài  :Smile: 

Em gửi các bác tham khảo thiết kế máy hàn orbital ống nhỏ dạn kín và bộ kẹp máy hàn đầu hở  :Smile:  

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/WO1999003633A1.pdf

bộ kẹp máy hàn đầu hở :

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/20130306612.pdf

----------


## Tuấn

Nông thôn quê em tiến thẳng lên hiện đại hoá, nong tằm bằng i lốc  :Smile: 




Hổng đưa ra được, bi chừ người nông dân phải làm gì ạ ?  :Smile: )))))))))))))

----------


## biết tuốt

cắt ra thôi bác  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   xong hàn lại  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## emptyhb

> Nông thôn quê em tiến thẳng lên hiện đại hoá, nong tằm bằng i lốc 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hổng đưa ra được, bi chừ người nông dân phải làm gì ạ ? )))))))))))))


Em thấy đường chéo vẫn ó thể đi qua cửa thì phải. Nếu qua được thì bác chỉ cần tính toán điểm móc dây cẩu để nó nghiêng chéo thôi

----------


## ktshung

> Em thấy đường chéo vẫn ó thể đi qua cửa thì phải. Nếu qua được thì bác chỉ cần tính toán điểm móc dây cẩu để nó nghiêng chéo thôi


em thấy đường chéo ko lọt bác ơi

----------


## Tuấn

Hì các bác, trời hôm nay nóng quá, em nghịch tí cho vui thui mờ  :Smile:  các bác đừng bực mình nhá  :Smile:  
 cái này em đưa qua cửa rùi mới dừng lại chụp ạ, góc chụp khá gần nên nhìn nó to tướng, thật ra đường kính cái nong chỉ lớn hơn chiều ngang cửa có 70cm thui ợ  :Smile:  lúc qua cửa 4 tên vít một bên xuống là qua ạ.

----------

